# إقتباس يحتاج الى نقاش #1



## commander 15 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*اقتباس**:*
*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شكرى محمد نورى*
*الاخ محمد نذير حبيب**.*​ 
*موضعك**جميل ومفيد للغاية لكن تبادر الى ذهني سؤال** .*​ 
*لماذا يجب علينا ان نبدل الزيت عندما نراه اسود اللون**؟*​ 
*ننتظر جوابك مع مشاركة الزملاء الاعضاء** .*​ 
*تمنياتي التوفيق للجميع** .*​ 
*البغدادي*​ 

و أنا تبادر الى ذهني سؤال 
( هل يجب علينا تغيير الزيت عندما نراه اسود اللون )
تحياتي للجميع




ما سبق إقتباس طرحت فيه تساؤلا ولكن لم تتضح الصورة لدي حتى الآن 
فأحببت ان أطرحها هنا للنقاش وسماع رأي الأساتذة الكرام وذلك بعد إذن اصحاب المواضيع لهم منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## commander 15 (8 يناير 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> *اقتباس**:*
> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شكرى محمد نورى*
> *الاخ محمد نذير حبيب**.*​
> *موضعك**جميل ومفيد للغاية لكن تبادر الى ذهني سؤال** .*​
> ...


 
:59:


----------



## d_a_w_i (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ...

ملحوظة : إذا وجدت الصفحة زادت أبعادها جداً
يمكنك تصغيرها بإستخدام زر Ctrl مع mouse scroll إلى أسفل
وللتكبير مرة أخرى إلى أعلى 
وإن كنت أقترح حفظ الصفحة فى ملف word للسهولة

بسم الله ..

*لون الزيت لا يعطي دليلا قويا على حالته ، فهو يتغير بمجرد أن تمشي السيارة عدة مئات من الكيلومترات ، فكن حينما يكون ملمسه أشبه بوجود رمل فيه ، أو تشم رائحة الحرق فيه فهذا يعني أنه بحاجة إلى تغيير. *







...................
 ......
 ...


​ 
*هناك أمر متقصد من شركات زيوت محركات السيارات بل للأسف و هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس ربما بتواطىء ! أن لايوضحون الحقيقة في مدة وزمن تغيير*
 * زيت محرك السيارات ، طبعا لأن هذا سيضاعف دخولاتهم وأرباحهم خمس أو ست مرات !!على حساب المستهلك المغلوب على أمره !!*

 * لذا نرى الأمر الذي تعارف عليه بعض الناس من خلال دعايات كاذبة أن زيت السيارة يتم تغييره كل 3000 أو 4000 وهذا أمر مجانب الحقيقة العلمية!! إذ الحقيقة تقول أن زيت السيارة يعمل بكفاءة حتى ( 20,000 ) عشرون ألف كيلو ...ومعنى ذلك أننا نصرف 6 أضعاف القيمة هدرا .. *


*



*

* وصورة رائعة لــ Lubrication system*


*



*


* وبتفصيل أكثر *

*



*
*

أترككم مع المقال :*

 * يبدو أن وزارة التجارة والصناعة طبّقت المثل العربي الشهير (أراد أن يكحلها فأعماها) عندما سعت لمعالجة ارتفاع أسعار زيوت السيارات وردم الهوة بين سعر عبوات الزيت في مراكز الجملة والسعر المسجل على العلبة الذي كان يتذرّع به أصحاب مراكز خدمة السيارات لإقناع المستهلك بهذا السعر رغم أن الفرق بين السعر الحقيقي والقيمة المسجلة على عبوة الزيت يصل إلى حوالي 35%. *

 * قرار الوزارة الذي يقضي بعدم قيام الشركات المنتجة للزيوت بوضع أي سعر على عبوة الزيت وترك تحديد السعر لعوامل السوق. توصلت إليه بعد مداولات مع عدد من كبار منتجي الزيوت في المملكة، حيث إن الشركات المنتجة للزيوت تقوم بوضع تسعيرة على عبوات السيارات، وتقدم في مقابل ذلك خصومات كبيرة للموزعين ما يحقق لهم أرباحاً عالية. *

 * وأبدى بعض المستهلكين امتعاضهم من عدم تحديد سعر ثابت يلتزم به كل من البائع وصاحب المركبة، مؤكدين أن هذا القرار وضع الحبل على الغارب أمام المتلاعبين للتحايل على المستهلكين ويفتح لهم أبواباً جديدة للغش والتدليس ولاسيما أن الأسعار السابقة كانت مرتفعة جداً وستبقى أسعار مراكز غيار الزيت تدور في حمى تلك الأسعار. *

 * وطالبوا في أحاديث ل(الجزيرة) وزارة التجارة باتخاذ قرارات أكثر وضوحاً وشفافية تضع حداً فاصلاً ودقيقاً لقيم الأسعار وعدم الاقتصار على العموميات والقرارات المطاطة التي تحمل في طيّاتها أكثر من احتمال. *

 * وقال المواطن محمد عدلان: إن سعر زيوت محرك السيارات سجّل زيادة منذ عام 2005م قاربت 100%، ويلقى اللوم على شركات إنتاج زيوت المحركات التي تقدمت المستهلكين فرائس سهلة لمراكز غيار الزيوت والمساهمة بعد قيامها بوضع تسعيرة تصل إلى (14ريالاً) لعبوة (لتر واحد) بينما تباع الكمية نفسها في محلات قطع غيار السيارات ومراكز الجملة بحدود (9 ريالات) أي بفارق (5 ريالات) وهو مبلغ كبير في مفهوم هوامش الربح في التجارة. *

 * ويضيف: إن السيطرة على أسعار زيوت المحركات أمر سهل وفي متناول المنظمين حيث يمكن ضبطه عبر آلات يحسب سعره بالهللات كالبنزين. *

 * بدوره لم يخطئ المواطن عبد الله النجيدي وزارة التجارة في اتخاذ هذا الإجراء، معتبراً أن أحد إيجابياته هو لفت نظر المستهلكين وتنبههم إلى ممارسات بعض المنتجين واتفاقهم مع الموزعين على مناصفة كعكة الأرباح. *

 * ويؤمل النجيدي أن تبذل الجهات المسؤولة جهداً أكبر في توعية أصحاب السيارات عن وقت غيار زيت محرك السيارة والمسافة التي بإمكان المركبة قطعها دون حدوث ضرر على المحرك، مشيرا إلى عدم وجود رؤيا واضحة أو اتفاق بين المستهلكين على المسافة التي تقطعها المركبة قبل غيار الزيت، لافتا إلى ان معظم الناس يغيرون زيت المحرك بعد انقضاء مدة تتراوح في الغالب بين 2000 إلى 3000كلم. *


 * ولم تحدد المواصفات التي أصدرتها هيئة المواصفات والمقاييس الخاصة ب(زيوت التزليق لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي للمركبات)، وكذلك المواصفة القياسية السعودية ب(زيت الديزل المدة الزمنية التي تلزم المستخدم بتغيير زيت المحرك لقدرته على البقاء، واكتفت بتحذير المستهلكين نحو الفهم الخاطئ للكثير من سائقي المركبات وراء المعلومات المغلوطة التي تروج لها الشركات المنتجة لزيوت السيارات بضرورة سرعة تغيير زيت محركات سياراتهم بعد انقضاء مدة تتراوح في الغالب بين 2000إلى 3000كلم متذرعين بحرارة مناخ المملكة  وتغير لون الزيت إلى اللون الداكن وهي أمور ليس له علاقة البتة بالمسافة التي تقطعها المركبة والتي يستوجب خلالها تغيير زيت محركها. *

 * وكانت هيئة القياسات والمواصفات العالمية قد اكدت أن زيت المحرك قادر على العمل بكفاءة لمسافة تصل إلى أكثر من 20 ألف كيلومتر وأن الدعاية التي ترددها شركات صناعة وتجارة زيوت المحركات بشأن ضرورة تغيير الزيت كل 2000 أو 3000 كيلومتر مجرد أسطورة أو كذبة ليس لها أي أساس علمي ولا واقعي. *

 * المصدر: جريدة «الجزيرة» *
 * الأثنين 09 ربيع الأول 1429 العدد 12954 *
بدون الصور



أعجبتنى أيضاً تلك المعلومات ...


 (1)لا تملأ المحرك أكثر من اللازم (إنتبه... كثير من العمال الذين يغيرون الزيت لا يهتمون بهذا الأمر) ، هذا الأمر في غاية الأهمية ، الإهمال فيه سوف يسبب مشاكل في المحرك وذلك لأن زيت المحرك قد يصل إلى عمود الكرنك الذي يدور بسرعة ألاف الدورات في الدقيقة وحينما يصل إليه الزيت يتحول إلى رغوة ، مضخة الزيت لا تستطيع ضخ الرغوة هذه وهذا يعني أنها لن تتمكن من إيصال الزيت إلى الأجزاء التي تحتاج إلى تزييت".


*(2)لاحظ أن عمر سيارتك يحدد أيضا متى تغير الزيت ، فكلما قدمت السيارة احتجت إلى تغيير الزيت. *

(3)متى تغير الفلتر؟ 
 اتبع تعليمات كتيب السيارة ، وكما قرأت فإن بعضهم ينصح بتغيير الفلتر مع الزيت. 







(4)التهاون في تغيير الزيت يكلفك الكثير ، زيت المحرك يفقد خواصه مع الإستعمال ، الزيت في حالته الطبيعية يستطيع أن يعادل الاحماض ، ويمتص الماء والغبار ، مع الإستعمال يتشبع الزيت بهذه المواد ويصير غير قادر على معالجتها وهذا يعني أنها تظل في حالتها الطبيعية ، كل هذا سوف يؤدي إلى إهتراء المحرك من الداخل. 







 (5)تحتاج إلى نفحص الزيت كل عدة مئات من الكيلومترات ، أوقف السيارة على أرض مستويه ثم قم بإخراج معيار الزيت وقم بتنظيفه بأفضل ثوب عند أخيك (حسب ما ينصح أحد مواقع السيارات الأجنبية) (دلالة على الضرورة الملحة لتنظيف معيار الزيت جيداً حتى تستطيع رؤية مستوى الزيت جيداً) ثم أعد المعيار في المحرك وأخرجه مرة أخرى وانظر إلى مستوى الزيت. أضف زيتا إذا كان الزيت ناقصا.








 المصدر : www.assayyarat.com بدون الصور



 .....................
 ..............
 ......

 صور أخرى ...

 مضخة الزيت







 حوض الزيت (الكارتير)






 وهنا موجودين فى الشكل .. أرقام 1 & 7
 والفلتر رقم 3 والمعيار dipstick رقم 9







جميع الصور نتاج بحثى 

 أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك فى الجزئية الخاصة بسؤالك

 ولقد تعمدت أن أوسع دائرة المناقشة محاولاً تغطية أهم الأجزاء 

 حتى يستفيد جميع الأعضاء الكرام

 ......
 ...


 أكرر هذه الصورة النادرة التى أعجبتنى كثيراً 

*



*





*



*

* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } *
* [آل عمران:8]*



​


----------



## d_a_w_i (9 يناير 2010)

رجاءً بعد ذلك قم بوضع محتوى الموضوع بالعنوان أخى الكريم 
فبدلاً من (إقتباس يحتاج إلى نقاش) كان الأفضل (نقاش: هل يتم تغيير الزيت بمجرد تغير لونه ؟ ) أو شيئاً من هذا القبيل 
وفى داخل الموضوع يمكنك أن تسرد أنه مقتبس من مشاركة سابقة ... إلخ 

فكما ترى المشاهدات ضعيفة والمشاركات صفر

حفظك الله


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم 
بالنسبة لتغير لون الزيت كثر الكلام عنه والتفسيرات مختلفة وكثيرة 
ولكن أقول من خلال تجربتي أثناءفحص الزيت لأسطول من السيارات على مر الأوقات 
أرى اللون مائلا إ لى السواد بعد قطع مسافة 1000 كم تقريبا واللون ليس مقياس لحالة الزيت 
وتلعب في عملية نوعية الزيت الماركة العالمية واختيار المواصفات 
وهل تعلمون أني عرفت من محاضرة عن شاحنات الفولفو أنهم في أوروبا يستعملون زيوت للمحركات حاليا 
تسير بالآلية لمسافة 100000 كم بين الغيار والآخر وحتى أكثر من ذلك 0


----------



## commander 15 (9 يناير 2010)

ولم نسمع حتى الآن ان شركات السيارات الو المعدات تنصح بتغيير الزيت حسب اللون 
وإنما بعدد الكيلو مترات المقطوعة او الزمن 
و إليكم هذا المقال 

الهيئة العربية السعودية ومسؤولي شركات زيوت كبرى تحذر المستهلكين: لا تغير زيت سيارتك قبل 15 الف كيلو 
عبدالرحمن الحذيفي(الوفاق)مكة:
حذرت الهيئة العربية السعودية ومسؤولو شركات زيوت كبرى ومهندسون مختصون في شؤون ميكانيكا السيارات من الانجراف الخاطئ للكثير من سائقي المركبات وراء المعلومات المغلوطة التي تروج لها الشركات المنتجة لزيوت السيارات بضرورة سرعة تغيير زيت محركات سياراتهم بعد انقضاء مدة تتراوح في الغالب بين 2000إلى 3000كلم، منوهين إلى أن حرارة مناخ المملكة وتغير لون الزيت إلى اللون الداكن ليس له علاقة البتةبالمسافة التي تقطعها المركبة والتي يستوجب خلالها تغيير زيت محركها.
فيما أكدوا بالأدلة القاطعة والتي يجهلها الكثير من قائدي المركبات بأن المركبات على اختلاف أنواعها يمكنها قطع مسافة تتجاوز الخمسة عشر ألف كلم دون حدوث أي أضرار يذكر.
ويدعم صحة هذه الوقائع انتشار مصانع عدة لاستخدام واستغلال الزيوت الرجيعة والتي يعتبرها المستهلك تالفة وهو ما يؤكد نظرية صلاحيتها للعمل، يدعم صحتها حدوث نقلة كبيرة عبر منافسة شديدة لمصانع عدة في شراء هذه الزيوت لتصفيتها وإعادة تعبئتها، حيث شهدت الأعوام القليلة الماضية افتتاح أكثر من ست مصانع لمعالجة هذه الزيوت، فيما اشتدت حدة المنافسة بين هذه المصانع للتعاقد مع مراكز التشحيم العاملة لشراء هذه الزيوت (الرجيعة) من محركات السيارات، حتى قفزت بسعر الطن منها ليبلغ سعره 120ريالاً للطن.
ويدعم صحة هذه البيانات الواقع العلمي والميكانيكي لتصنيع الأجزاء الداخلية للسيارات بشهادة صانعيها، والموثقة بالأدلة الإرشادية أو الكتيبات الموجودة داخل السيارات - الجديدة منها - الذي يؤكد أنه بالإمكان استعمال هذه الزيوت لمدة تتعدى ال 15000كلم، فيما يلتزم بتوزيع ونشر ما يعارض هذه المعلومات وبإيعاز من الشركات المنتجة لهذه الزيوت العديد من مراكز خدمة السيارات عبر العاملين فيها والذين يؤكدون ضرورة عدم تجاوز هذه المدد المذكورة، وهو ما يدل كذلك على ضعف مصادر وآليات وصول المعلومة الصحيحة لمالكي السيارات، وهي ما يجتهد في تدليسها وترويجها كل من له علاقة بتجارة زيوت السيارات ...

الشكر والتقدير لكل من شارك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## commander 15 (9 يناير 2010)

d_a_w_i قال:


> رجاءً بعد ذلك قم بوضع محتوى الموضوع بالعنوان أخى الكريم
> فبدلاً من (إقتباس يحتاج إلى نقاش) كان الأفضل (نقاش: هل يتم تغيير الزيت بمجرد تغير لونه ؟ ) أو شيئاً من هذا القبيل
> وفى داخل الموضوع يمكنك أن تسرد أنه مقتبس من مشاركة سابقة ... إلخ
> 
> ...


 أشكرك اخي الكريم على ملاحظاتك ومشاركاتك القيمة
لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 يناير 2010)

أخي العزيز commander 15
اسمح لي أن اشارك في النقاش 
*يصبح الزيت غير صالح للخدمة بسبب ثلاثة عوامل :*
*1 – التحلل الحراري ( **Thermal decomposition**)*
*2 - الاكسدة (**Oxidation**)*
*3- التلوث ( **Contamination**)*

*1 - التحلل الحراري ( **Thermal decomposition**) *
*عندما تصل درجات الحرارة الي حوالي (**(330º C**يحدث التحلل الحراري للزيت الي رواسب منها رواسب كربونية .*
*- تكوين الكربون : **Carbon formation *

*تعمل جدران الاسطوانة والمكابس وحلقات المكبس عند درجات حرارة تصل الي عدة مئات *، *وتؤثر هذه الدرجات العالية في طبقات الزيت التى تغطي جدران الاسطوانة وحلقات المكبس ، فتعمل علي انهيارها أو حرقها وينتج عن ذلك كربون .- ويؤدى تكون الكربون الي هبوط مستوى اداء المحرك والاضرار به .*
*-**وقد يتراكم الكربون في مجاري حلقات المكبس فتلتصق الحلقات بالمجاري ، وبذل ك لا تعمل الحلقات علي الوجه الصحيح ، فيضعف الضغط ويرتفع استهلاك الزيت وتحدث خدوش لجدران الاسطوانة .*
*-**وقد يتراكم الكربون علي رأس المكبس وفي رأس الاسطونة مما يفسد شمعة الاشعال ويزيد من الضغط زيادة كبيرة فيحدث الطرق وتقل جودة المحرك .*
*-**وقد يتكون الكربون أسفل راس المكبس مما يعطل انتقال الحرارة ، فيسخن المكبس بدرجة كبيرة .*
*-**وقد تتكسر قطع من الكربون وتتساقط الي أسفل في وعاء الزيت بعلبة المرفق فيحملها الزيت معه الي مجموعة التزييت ، وبذلك تسد مجاري الزيت ومواسيره ويقل تدفق الزيت .*
*-**ومن هنا فيجب أن يكون زيت التزييت الجيد ذا مقاومة كافية للحرارة ولظروف عمل المحرك بحيث لا يتكون الا اقل كمية ممكنة من الكربون .*
*-**وهذه التكوينات الكربونية هي المسؤلة بشكل اساسي عن لون زيت المحرك وزيادة قتامته واكسابه اللون الاسود.*
*-**ولمنع ذلك تضاف مواد تنظيفية** ( **detergent additive** ) تجعل المواد الكربونية وغيرها تعلق او تتشتت في الزيت ، ويتكون بعض انواعها من :*
*-**Phenol derivatives *​ *-**Barium sulphonaate *​ *Calcium petroleum sulphonaate*​ *-**قد تؤدي هذه الاضافات الي اكساب الزيت لونا اسودا عند الاستعمال ، فيجب الا نخلط بين ذلك وبين اللون الذي تسببه التكوينات الكربونية .*
*-**وبسبب ذلك يقال ان سواد الزيت لا يعبر بالضرورة عن عدم صلاحيته. *

*2**- تأكسد الزيت : **Oil oxidation** :*
*عندما يسخن الزيت ثم يُرج بشدة تختلط به كمية كبيرة من الهواء ، ويميل الاكسجين الموجود في الهواء الي الاتحاد مع الزيت مؤكسدا إياه ، وهو ما يحدث للزيت داخل المحرك ، والقليل من الاكسدة لا يُحدث متاعب خطيرة في المحرك .*
*-**وعندما يتأكسد الزيت يتحلل مكونا مواد ضارة وتكون بعض نواتج أكسدة الزيت طبقة غروية ( دهنية ثقيلة القوام سوداء اللون لا تذوب في الماء ) وقد تسد تلك المادة مجاري الزيت وتحد من حركة حلقات المكبس والصمامات .*
*-**وهناك شكلا آخر من الاكسدة التى تحدث للزيت تغطي أجزاء المحرك بطبقة تشبه الورنيش ، وهذه المادة ذات خطر مماثل لأخطار المادة الغروية .*
*-**وأيضا ينتج عن الاكسدة مواد فعالة كيماوية في الزيت ، تعمل علي تآكل الكراسي والسطوح المختلفة الاخري مسببة تلفا في الكراسي وتلفا لبقية الاجزاء .*
*-**ولمنع ذلك يضاف الي الزيت ما يسمي بموانع الاكسدة (**Oxidation inhibitors**) وهي مواد عضوية تحتوي علي الكبريت والفسفور والنتروجين ، متحدة مع معادن كالقصدير والزينك والباريم .*

*3**– تغيير الزيت :*
*يبدأ الزيت الجديد في فقد صفاته كزيت تزييت منذ اللحظة الاولي لوضعه في حوض الزيت،وذلك الفقد التدريجي لقوة تأثير الزيت ينتج عن تراكم المواد المفسدة له ، فعلي سبيل المثال تتجمع المادة المائية الغروية ، وكذلك يتكون الكربون بداخل غرفة الاحتراق عند ادارة المحرك ، ويتسرب هذا الكربون الي الزيت ، وقد تتكون بعض المواد الصمغية والاحماض والمواد الشبيهة بالورنيش ، نتيجة عملية الاحتراق ، او قد تنتج في الزيت نفسه نتيجة ارتفاع درجات الحرارة ، اضافة الي ان الهواء الذي يدخل المحرك ، يحمل معه بعض الاتربة والتى يتسرب جزء منها الي المحرك عبر فلتر الهواء كما انه قد تنتج عن تآكل المحرك وجود جزيئات معدنية دقيقة .*
*كل هذه المواد الغريبة تميل الي البقاء عالقة بالزيت ، وكلما زادت المسافة التى تقطعها السيارة زادت كمية هذه المواد الغريبة المفسدة للزيت ، ويستمر تزايد هذه المواد حتي يصبح من الخطر استعمال ذلك الزيت الفاسد ، واذا لم يتم تغيير الزيت يزيد تآكل اجزاء المحرك .*
*4**– تحليل عينة زيت من المحرك :*
*وهو من اهم ادوات تشخيص حالة المحرك ، وبهذه العملية الغير مكلفة يمكن :*
*أ – مراقبة كفاءة صيانة فلتري الهواء والزيت ، والفترات الزمنية التي فيها تغيير الزيت *
*ب – توقع الاصلاحات الرئيسية وعمل جدول لها *
*د – تشخيص اعطال المحرك بدقة *
*- وقبل أخذ عينة الزيت شغل المحرك لدرجة التشغيل *
*- تسحب عينة الزيت من حوض الزيت عبر فتحة مقاس الزيت بواسطة مضخة سحب صغيرة متصل بها خرطوم يغير عند أخذ أي عينة جديدة *
*- يكون طول الخرطوم مساو لطول مقاس الزيت ولا يدفع ليلامس قاع حوض الزيت 
*






[FONT=&quot]Oil sampling equipment and supplies[/FONT]​ 
*- تراعي نظافة المضخة والخرطوم في كل مرة تسحب فيها عينة زيت ، وتحفظ المضخة في غلاف بعيد عن الاتربة .*
*- يقوم معمل التحليل بتحليل عينة الزيت مستكشفا ما بها من ملوثات ، والتى سيكون فيها بالضرورة :*
*1- وقود *
*2 – مائع التبريد *
*3- ماء*
*4- اتربة او شوائب *
*5 – معادن ناتجة من التآكل *
*واليك دليل عن مصادر المعادن في المحرك :*





[FONT=&quot]Troubleshooting guide for metal sources[/FONT]​ 
*من هذا الجدول ، يمكن معرفة مصدر المواد المعدنية التى ذُكرت في تقرير المعمل ، ومعرفة اي الاجزاء في المحر ك بدأت التآكل ، والي اي حد ، ومتى يجب استبدالها ، ويتم ادراجها في جدول الصيانة المستقبلية .*
*وهذا الاجراء هو أحد أهم عناصر الصيانة التنبؤية والمعروفة ب (**predictive maintenance**).*
أ

أتمني أن أكون قد قدمت معلومة مفيدة في الاتجاه الصحيح ، والا اكون قد استطردت خارج الموضوع .
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## commander 15 (10 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم A.mak 
هل هناك طريقة لقائد المركبة يقوم من خلالها تحديد صلاحية الزيت 
ام يقوم الشخص بالإلتزام بما يوصي به كتيب الصيانة الخاص بالمركبة
نتمنى قراءة ما تنصح به بارك الله فيك
ودائما مشاركاتك مفيدة وهادفة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل الكريم commander 15
*-**مما لا شك فيه أن المبدأ الصحيح هو اتباع توصيات الكتاب الفني للمحرك بشأن مواعيد تغيير الزيوت ، بل من الاهمية بمكان الالتزام بنوعية الزيت التي ينص عليها الكتاب الفني ، اذ أنه أحيانا لا تتناسب بعض المواد المضافة الي الزيوت لتحسين خصائصها مع بعض المحركات .*

*-**وقد جرت عادة الكثير من الفنيين علي استكشاف حالة الزيت بوضع قطرة زيت بين الاصبعين ثم فتح الاصبعين ببطئ لاستكشاف لزوجة الزيت ، فإذا وجد ما يسمونه ( * *[FONT=&quot]عِرق[/FONT]** الزيت ) اي بعض اللزوجة التى تجعل الزيت لا ينفصل بسرعة عند فتح الاصبعين ببطئ ، فإنهم يقررون ان الزيت ما زال يصلح للعمل ، وهي طريقة تحتاج الي خبرة من ناحية ثم هي تستكشف عاملا واحدا فقط ، وإن كان من اهم العوامل في خصائص الزيت الا انها غير كافية للحكم الصحيح التام علي حالة الزيت بشكل كامل ولا حتي درجة اللزوجة وهل هي كافية ام لا .*
*-**وهي علي أهميتها (اي اختبار خاصية للزوجة) فإنها لا تحدد درجة الاكسدة في الزيت او تكوين المكونات الكربونية والغروية ، وغير ذلك من مفسدات الزيت .*
*-**وكما لا يخفي عليك ان الطريقة آنفة الذكر ، وان كانت اختبار مبدئي غير كامل او دقيق ، فإنه لا يحسنها غير الفنيين المتمرسين ، ولا يستطيعها السائق العادى .*
*-**وانصح كما ذكرت في بداية تعليقي بالالتزام بتوصيات الكتاب الفني للمحرك في مواعيد تغير الزيوت ، وفي أنواعها المستخدمة ، فهي أكثر أمانا وصحة .*
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## commander 15 (10 يناير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الكريم commander 15
> *-**مما لا شك فيه أن المبدأ الصحيح هو اتباع توصيات الكتاب الفني للمحرك بشأن مواعيد تغيير الزيوت ، بل من الاهمية بمكان الالتزام بنوعية الزيت التي ينص عليها الكتاب الفني ، اذ أنه أحيانا لا تتناسب بعض المواد المضافة الي الزيوت لتحسين خصائصها مع بعض المحركات .*
> 
> *-**وقد جرت عادة الكثير من الفنيين علي استكشاف حالة الزيت بوضع قطرة زيت بين الاصبعين ثم فتح الاصبعين ببطئ لاستكشاف لزوجة الزيت ، فإذا وجد ما يسمونه ( **[font=&quot]عِرق[/font]** الزيت ) اي بعض اللزوجة التى تجعل الزيت لا ينفصل بسرعة عند فتح الاصبعين ببطئ ، فإنهم يقررون ان الزيت ما زال يصلح للعمل ، وهي طريقة تحتاج الي خبرة من ناحية ثم هي تستكشف عاملا واحدا فقط ، وإن كان من اهم العوامل في خصائص الزيت الا انها غير كافية للحكم الصحيح التام علي حالة الزيت بشكل كامل ولا حتي درجة اللزوجة وهل هي كافية ام لا .*
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا القدير 
لاتنسى تعدي على الإقتباس #2 وتبدي رأيك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ على هذه المعلومات

شكرآ للاخوه على المرور وشكرآ لك من اضاف معلومات حول الموضوع


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العوذلي1 (14 مايو 2013)

اشكرك


----------

